# Fire Dampers from SMACNA



## م. رياض النجار (31 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا كتاب من سماكنا بعنوان
fire, smoke and
radiation damper
installation guide
for hvac systems
ولكن قبل التحميل أرجو الدعاء
​


----------



## mohamed mech (31 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير
نأمل ان تكون فى تمام الصحة و العافية


----------



## ميساء القباني (31 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## egystorm (1 يونيو 2011)

كتاب جميل جدا ممكن باقى الاصدارات


----------



## م. رياض النجار (1 يونيو 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> جزاك الله خير
> نأمل ان تكون فى تمام الصحة و العافية


وخيرا جزاكم
يا ريس ألم شديد في أسفل الرقبة لم أجد له حلا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (1 يونيو 2011)

ميساء القباني قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


وخيرا جزاكم
ولك مثل ذلك
هلا ببنت بلدي


----------



## م. رياض النجار (1 يونيو 2011)

egystorm قال:


> كتاب جميل جدا ممكن باقى الاصدارات


باقي الاصدارات بظن انها موجودة على المنتدى
واذا ما لقيتها برفعلك باقي الاصدارات ولا يهمك


----------



## thaeribrahem (1 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير
مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (4 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## محمد_86 (7 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (7 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد 74 (9 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ياسر حسن (18 يونيو 2011)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (20 يونيو 2011)

جعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ABDULLAH ALFARAJ (23 أكتوبر 2011)

احتاج المرجع الخاص بي nfpa والذي يعني بشروط مواقع تركيب fire damper


----------



## usa2020ma (26 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## askndr (20 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## nofal (22 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (23 نوفمبر 2012)

شفاك الله وعفاك وبارك فيك


----------



## mymorning08 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

اللهم فرج عن كل اهلنا فى سوريا وارنا فى الظالمين والشبيحه وراس الطغاة ارنا فيهم يوما فانهم لا يعجزونك اامين


----------



## adiga eng (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (4 فبراير 2013)

رزقك الله الخير


----------



## abdelsalamn (25 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## amr fathy (25 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aati badri (26 فبراير 2013)

http://www.advancedair.co.uk/includes/files/catalogues/1265813653_fire-smoke-catalogue-may-2008.pdf


----------



## aati badri (26 فبراير 2013)

التركيب
http://www.advancedair.co.uk/includes/files/catalogues/97370299_installation-manual-apr-2007.pdf


----------



## aati badri (26 فبراير 2013)

http://www.advancedair.co.uk/includes/files/catalogues/74459619_control-panels-may-2008.pdf


----------



## عمران احمد (26 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## amrabdrabou11 (15 أبريل 2013)

مششششششششششششششكور جدا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engineer_m2000 (3 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## baqi (5 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## زيدون العراقي (22 يناير 2014)

شكرا لكم​


----------



## mahmood mrbd (22 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم مهندس رياض 
فرج الله عنا و عنكم 
الرابط غير موجود 
نرجو إعادةتفعيله 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عوض بسيونى (1 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد


----------



## الهمكي (12 أبريل 2014)

جزيت الجنة


----------



## ashrafamin (13 أبريل 2014)

فييييييييييييييييييييييييييين اللينك


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 أبريل 2014)

الرابط مجددا

http://www.mediafire.com/view/k332n99igweshh0/fire_damper.pdf


----------



## m7mad_7amza (14 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hayderjasim (15 أبريل 2014)

thank you very much


----------



## سندر سوداني (17 أبريل 2014)

لا إله الا الله السميع العليم

لا اله الا الله ربُ العرش العظيم

لا اله الا الله رب السماوات ورب الأرض

ورب العرش الكريم ،


----------



## tarek788 (19 أبريل 2014)

allaho akbar


----------



## mohd_008 (21 أبريل 2014)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## riadkwa (25 أبريل 2014)

اللهم انت اعلم بحالنا ففرج عنا ياودود يارحيم


----------



## subzero1 (25 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً وذاد من اعملك وحسناتك


----------



## مصطفى عقيل (27 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## dr.omer (29 أبريل 2014)

فاير دامبر من شركه ماكوي الايطاليه لها مميزات رائعه في الغلق وفي تحسس الدخان او النار وبشكل مشترك
وكذلك سهوله الربط مع منظزمه ادارة المباني -- علما انه يعمل كمنصهر اذا تطلب الامر بدون الحاجه الى متحسس كهربائي---شكرا لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## mahmood mrbd (29 أبريل 2014)

الكتاب غير موجود ارجو الرفع مرة اخرى وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## zidan80 (10 مايو 2014)

جزاكم اللة


----------



## asd2012 (10 مايو 2014)

اللمهم انت الشافى اشفى امى والمسلمين اجمين


----------



## Ana HeeMa (10 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خير
نأمل ان تكون فى تمام الصحة و العافية


----------



## drmady (10 مايو 2014)

بستاذن اساتذتى الكرام من لدية كتاب او شرح لل fire smoke damper او fire damper بالعربي وبارك الله فى الجميع


----------



## abouelneil (10 مايو 2014)

اللهم أغفرنا لنا ذنوبنا وإسرافنا فى أمرنا


----------



## aoufilaid (22 مايو 2014)

كيف اقوم بالتحميل جزاك الله خير


----------



## شيخ الحارة (22 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك .


----------



## subzero1 (23 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## خبير الاردن (13 ديسمبر 2014)

اللهم فرج الهموم


----------



## مثنى الصايغ (15 ديسمبر 2014)

الله يكتب اجرك ويجزل ثوابك


----------



## amranwerr (21 ديسمبر 2014)

ممكن حد بعد أذن حضراتكم يضع لى الرابط للكتاب


----------



## محمد الشاطبي (22 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## shikohits (4 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## vico (5 يناير 2015)

thanks very much


----------



## حسام86 (7 يناير 2015)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## scream-79 (8 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## ابو مريم واحد (20 يناير 2015)

ربنا ييسر لك الحال


----------



## محمد الشاطبي (20 يناير 2015)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## moe_elhassan (21 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله الخير و الصحة و العافيه


----------



## vico (24 يناير 2015)

thanks


----------



## eng.Toti (25 يناير 2015)

thanks


----------



## fathy ragab73 (25 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fathy ragab73 (25 يناير 2015)

فين الكتاب


----------



## fathy ragab73 (25 يناير 2015)

م. رياض النجار قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذا كتاب من سماكنا بعنوان
> fire, smoke and
> ...



فين الاصدار


----------



## muath-ahmad (25 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## muath-ahmad (25 يناير 2015)

اين الكتاب


----------



## احمد عمر ال جى (27 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 يناير 2015)

لا أعلم كيف أزيل الملف من المرفقات

ولكن تم إعادة الرفع من جديد

معذرة
​


----------



## eng. Aiman (3 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله بلجميع وانشاللة في ميزان حسناتكم

عندي سؤال:-
متى يستخدم ال fire damper 
يعني كيف اعرف اين يجب ان استخدمة وفي اي مشاريع؟؟؟
واين يكون مكانة؟؟؟؟؟
وما الفرق بين ال fire damper و smoke damper ؟؟؟؟

وشكرا


----------



## قاسم لطيف (3 فبراير 2015)

ثكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## ابوالليل222 (3 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما


----------



## hazemss (5 فبراير 2015)

م. رياض النجار قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذا كتاب من سماكنا بعنوان
> fire, smoke and
> ...


بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا 
لو سمحت تنزلنا لجميع انواع الدامبرات


----------



## ياسر العزي (27 أكتوبر 2019)

Thank you very much


----------



## معتصم بابكر (29 أكتوبر 2019)

يجزيك الله كل خير رفعت المرجع في الوقت المناسب تماما


----------



## thaer11 (8 نوفمبر 2019)

Thank u


----------



## rhvac (1 نوفمبر 2020)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------

